# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Proto-türkler'de Harflerin

## atoybil

BüYüK ARAşTIRMACI KüZIM MİRşAN'IN TESBİTLERİ 

PROTO-TüRKLERğDE HARFLERİN DİLİ 
Beyaz Avrupalılar bütün üstünlük iddialarına rağmen, kendi dillerine şanlarına (!) uygun bir geçmiş, bir köken bulamamışlardır. Araştırmalar Batılı bilim adamlarını hep ASYAğya yöneltmiştir. 

İddiaya göre, bir grup Beyaz Avvrupalı topraklarından yürüyerek çıkmış, ASYAğya yayılmış, BAYKAL GüLüğnün güneybatısındaki TAMGALI VADİSİğne ve ARİOS Nehri kenarlarına yerleşmiş, bir büyük medeniyet kurmuş, sonra bu medeniyeti HİNDİSTANğa, İRANğa, üİNğe ve ANADOLUğya yaymıştır!.. Avrupalılar bu nehir çevresinde yaşadıkları için üRü-ARYAN adını almışlardır! (Igor N. Khlopin, Les Dossiers dğArcheologie, No. 185, 1993) Bunu ciddi ciddi öne sürdüklerini BEYAZ AVRUPALIğNIN üSTüNLüK PALAVRALARI sayfamızda da belirtmiştik. 

Halbuki BERTHOLD böyle bir yayılmanın ancak AT ile mümkün olabileceğini söyler ki, doğrudur. (Andre Berthold, 1. Türk Tarih Kongresi, sf.33) ATğın anayurdu ASYA olduğuna göre, ATğI ilk ehlileştirenler ASYA İNSANI olduğuna göre, göç ederek medeniyet götürenler ancak ASYALI insanlar olabilir. 

Ama biz gerçeği bir kenara bırakıp Batılıların iddialarını inceliyelim. Batılı bilim adamları önce bölgedeki varlıklarını kanıtlayabilmek için Hindistanğın kadim dili SANSKRİTüEğye sarılmışlardırğ Ama Hintlilerğin tarihi en çok M.ü. 2500ğlere uzanır. 

Sonra AVRASYAğdaki eski KURGAN halkına el atmışlardır. 

KURGAN kelimesi, hep Rusça sanılmıştır. Rusça sanılan, halbuki aslında üZ-TüRKüE olan o kadar çok kelime vardır ki!.. Mesela KAPGANğ Orta Asya Türkleriğnin dahi Rusça zannettiği bu kelime ğhayvan tuzağığ anlamına gelir. Tam karşılığı ise KAPMAK fiilenden türemiş KAPANğdır!. Yine aynı şekilde ğsucukğ Rusçağda KOL-BASA diye geçer. KOL, Orta Asyağda ğelğ anlamında kullanılır. Yani, ğelle basa basa koyun veya sığır bağırsağına doldurulan etğ anlamına gelir. Zaten ülkemizde kullanılan PASTIRMA kelimesinin aslı da BASTIRMAğdır. Eskiden TüRKLER savaşa giderken yanlarına aldıkları etleri eğerle at arasına koyar, eğere oturunca eti bastırarak sıkıştırıp içindeki kanın akmasını sağlar ve böylece kuruturlardı. 

KURGAN kelimesine dönersek, aslı OK-URUGUNğdur. ğOK URUĞUğnun mezarığ demektir. Kelime sıkışarak KURGUN olmuş, sonra telaffuzu da değişerek KURGAN halini almıştır. 

KURGANğın HERODOT tarafından kullanılışı HYRCAN (okunuşu IRCAN) şeklindedirğ. Bu kelime HYRCANIE şekline sokularak bir ülke adı haline getirilmiş ve o ülkede götürülüp HAZAR DENİZİğnin güneydoğusuna, İRAN topraklarına yerleştirilmiştir. (Igor H. Khlopin, Doss. Archeo. No. 185, 1993) Bir başka değerlendirme de, Avrupalılarğa ARYAN denmesinin sebebi, İRANğdır. üünkü HİNT-AVRUPA dillerinin eski İRAN dili ZENTğle bağlantısı vardırğ 

Halbuki o bölgenin esas adı GURGANğdır, tam 36 KURGAN bulunmuştur ve ta BİR OY BİL FEDERASYONU zamanından beri TüRK toprağıdır. O tarihlerde ON OYUL (Kozmik Federasyon) adlı bir TüRK devletine aitti. 

Sözün kısası, Batılılarğın kökü kökeni İRANğda bulunsa bile, ZENT dili HİNT-AVRUPA dillerinin kökü olsa bile, İran (PERS) tarihi en çok M.ü. 2000ğlere iner. 

üİN deseniz, üİN MEDENİYETİğnin tarihi M.ü. 2500ğe bile ulaşmaz. Her ne kadar C. Hopkinsğe göre üİNğde yazının başlangıcı olarak M.ü. 3000 tarihini verirse de, T. de Lacouperie M.ü. 2300 olduğunu söyler. Son araştırmalar bu tarihi daha da öne çekmiş, üİN şEKİL-YAZIğsının başlangıcı M.ü.1700ğler olarak tesbit edilmiştir. Kaldı ki, üİN ALFABESİğnde tam 41 PROTO-TüRK TAMGASI bulunur! TüRKLERğin üİNğdeki varlığı ise, M.ü. 2600ğlere dayanır. 

Bu tarz çalışmalar Batılı bilim adamlarının istedikleri sonucu vermeyince, ANADOLUğya yönelmiş, burada ziraatle uğraşan halkın dilinden hareket edip GREK-LüTİN bağlantısıyla AVRUPAğya varmaya çalışmışlar, ama bu da tatmin edici olmamıştır. üünkü bu çalışmaların hiç birinde PROTO-TüRKüEğyi gözönünde tutmamışlar, akıllarına bile getirmemişlerdir. 

Halbuki ne dillerin kökeni, ne duvar-mağara yazıtları, ne de eski medeniyetler PROTO-TüRKLER ve proto-türkçe ile bağlantısı kurulmadan anlaşılamaz. Dünya Medeniyet tarihi; TüRKLER ve onların AT sevgisi kabul edilmeden, onların göçleri incelenmeden yazılamaz! 

Ne yazık ki Batılı bilim adamları, büyük bir inatla eski yazıtları incelerken hep LATİNCE, GREKüE, SANSKRİTüE ve üİNCEğye önem verirler. Başka bir dile, hele TüRKüEğye hiç eğilmezler. 

Bugün kullandığımız, Latin alfabesinden adapte edilmiş alfabemizdeki harfler, hiç bir anlam taşımaz. A, B(E), C(E), D(E), E ğ diye okunur gider. Bunlar Latin alfabesinde de bir mana ifade etmez, Latin alfabesinin atası Grek alfabesinde de etmez!.. 

Halbuki PROTO-TüRKüEğde A bir harf değil TAMGAğdır. AT = (TANRIğya erişmek için) atılan ğ fırlatılan, ve AD = bilinen, tanınmış anlamlarına gelir. B harfi UB = en yüce, kozmik değerler demektir. E = Uü diye okunur, lider demektir. 

Bir ORTA ASYA dili olan PROTO-TüRKüEğde her TAMGA bir HECEğdir, ve bir KAVRAM ifade eder, aynı zamanda bir HARFğtir. Aslında bütün kadim dillerde böyle olduğu düşünmek yanlış olmaz. Eski MISIR dilinde bunu görüyoruz. Bu HECEğKAVRAM. mantığı varlığını üİNCE, JAPONCA, KORECE gibi dillerle günümüze kadar sürdürmüştür Ancak TüRKLERğde ve topluluklarda, özellikle üİVİ YAZISIğndan sonra (M.ü.3300) harflerin bu özelliği kaybolmuştur. 

Yukardaki yazı bir aynanın arkasındaki ETRüSK RESMİ'nin üzerinde bulunmaktadır. ALFABE olarak bakarsak ortaya : 

LAZAFECU MENDZ 
kelimeleri çıkar. Bu garip kelimelerin ne GREKüE, ne de ETRüSK ülkesinde daha sonra hakim olan ROMALILARğın kullandıkları LüTİNCE bir anlamı yoktur!. 

Ancaaak....... Yazının ETRüSKüEğnin atası PROTO-TüRKüEğde bir karşılığı vardır!.. Yazı 

ULUTUZ AT AB UüUY, ALTUüUN ODUZ 
TAMGA-HARF-KAVRAMLARğından oluşmuşturğ. İki tamlama meydana getirirğ Ve şEHİTLER MELEĞİ ile KRALIĞIN ZAFER TANRIüASI demektir!.. Bu iki ifade RESİMğdeki iki figürle tamı tamına bağdaşmakta, tabir caizse ğcukğ oturmaktadır! 

Resmin üzerindeki TAMGALAR ve KELİME karşılıkları SAĞDAN SOLA yazılan PROTO-TüRKüEğye uygun, orijinal haliyle görülmektedir...Batılılar'ın bir hatası da buldukları hemen her yazıyı SOLDAN SAĞA okuma çabalarıdır!. Tabii bu gibi durumlarda hiç bir sonuç elde edememektedirler. 

Bu resim, üzerindeki yazı ve çözümlemesi, sadece ETRüSKüE ve TüRKüE ilişkisini göstermekle kalmaz!.. Bizim sadece ORHUN KİTABELERİğnden bildiğimiz TüRK ALFABESİğnin çok daha eski olduğunu da ispatlar!ğ Ayrıca TüRKLERğin ve PROTO-TüRKüEğnin ta ORTA ASYAğdan AVRUPAğnın içlerine kadar yayıldığının da delilidir! 
------------------ 
KüZIM MİRşANğın okuyup deşifre ettiği 423 yazıttan bazıları: 
-- Preslav Yazıtı (Bulgaristan) 
-- Vinça-Tartaria (Sırbistan, Romanya) (8 yazıt) 
-- Glozel (Fransa) (19 yazıtğ Proto-Türkçe Oduk-El diye bilinen bu bölgede
bulunan yazıtların sayısı 3.000 kadardır.) 
-- Mauthen (Avusturya Alpleri) (7 yazıt) 
-- Bask (Fransa, İspanya) (2 yazıt) 
-- Retüs (İsviçre Alpleri) (4 yazıt) 
-- Limni (Ege denizi) (1 yazıt) 
-- Val Comanica (İtalyan Alpleri) (9 yazıt) 
-- İskit yazıtları (Karadenizğin kuzeyi) (3 yazıt) 
-- Etrüsk yazıtları (İtalya) (50 yazıt) 
-- Pelask yazıtları (Yunanistan) (3 yazıt) 

Ve Fransa ve İspanyağdaki çözümlenmiş olan MAĞARA RESİM VE YAZITLARI 
-- Lascaux (2 yazıt) 
-- Fontarnaud a Lugasson (1 yazıt) 
-- Niaux (2 yazıt) 
-- Rochbertier (1 yazıt) 
-- Mas dğAzil (4 yazıt) 
-- Gourden (1 yazıt) 
-- Marsoulas (1 yazıt) 
-- Passiega (1 yazıt) 
-- Altamira (1 yazıt) 


*** 
email: [email protected]

----------

